# Disc mower tarp



## hydro70 (Dec 13, 2010)

Our mowers tarp has been ripped into shreds, and we are looking for a replacement. We have a bush hog dm80, so we need an 8 foot tarp. If anyone knows of a reasonably priced cover, we would appreciate it.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know about Bush Hog but a dang Vicon cover runs around $400! I been trying to find a farmer with a grain trailer tarp I can cut one from.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

A few years back i bought some old billboard vinyl covers (the parts they paint the sign on) being sold at an auction as "tarps"; they sat outside for a few years before i needed one but last year I "fashioned" a tarp for my dump trailer using one; traveled about 300 miles using it (had a load of compost under it) & it's TOUGH! No signs of damage; you might check with a billboard company & buy one cheap. I think they'd hold up well.

Lew


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I see them on Ebay quite often, but I don't know what the quality is.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I see them on Ebay quite often, but I don't know what the quality is.


Only thing about ebay is I'd say you'd need to find one pretty close; the ones I got were pretty big (probably 10x30; maybe 10x40) & quite heavy (expensive to ship). Folded up pretty small but I'd say one weighed 40-50 pounds. My dump trailer is 7x18; it took about half of one to cover it. Plan to use the other half on a stock trailer I have; believe there's enough left to cowe it all the way to the back & it's 14' long.

Lew


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Rush-Co. Mower Covers: A complete line of mower conditioner covers.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Check out the CCM welded curtains. DMC-08 is $280.
View attachment 1272


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I have bought stuff from CCM and been very happy with the parts. Covers are ok, thinner than stock but 1/3 of the price too.

nice people too


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

middleTn said:


> I have bought stuff from CCM and been very happy with the parts. Covers are ok, thinner than stock but 1/3 of the price too.
> 
> nice people too


 We use the exact same material John Deere & AGCO uses.


----------

